# Mouse Vid



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Sorry fellas...don't know what happened...I deleted the original vid...another day I guessed....

here are a couple of pix to make it up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

here is my bs...

Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.

Your transfer cannot be completed. Most likely the file has exceeded its allotted bandwidth or has been removed by the original sender or a recipient.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have it filo


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh wait it doesnt work tho. sh*t. fix your vid


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> here is my bs...
> 
> Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.
> 
> ...


Me 2


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

File Transfer: Unavailable

Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available. 
Your transfer cannot be completed. Most likely the file has exceeded its allotted bandwidth or has been removed by the original sender or a recipient.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Doesn't work!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what happen to the video???


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wheres it at i wanna see it


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking fish


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

130tank said:


> [snapback]890481[/snapback]​


argh i wanted to see it to







make another mouse vid


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Filo said:


> 130tank said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]890481[/snapback]​
> ...


Don't worry...just got a new digi cam


----------

